# Costa Rica Field Pics Part 2: Amphibians



## Jmugleston (Jul 11, 2010)

A freakin' Salamander climbing a tree!






	Tons of frogs:


----------



## D3AdB0DYMAN (Jul 13, 2010)

cool frogs


----------

